# Fed up with my lfs, need online sources



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

OK long story short, after figuring out what I wanted and having the lfs order once for me and the other time I thought they had and they assured me that it was in fact.... They have supplied me twice now with fish that were NOT what I wanted. Both times within a couple weeks I found out due to different behaviors and extensive research they were in fact NOT the right fish, very similar in appearance though... So now I have a CAE I have no desire for and synodontis eupterus x5. The fish were supposed to be a SAE or flying fox (either would suffice) and synodontis nigriventris.

I as of yet have not figured out what I'll do with the wrong fish as I prefer not to euthanize them it's not their fault... 

But, I will not be getting anything more than feeders or betta there in the future. 

Can anyone recommend a reliable online source with an extensive variety (I'm working up a Congo biotope) that has intelligent shipping practices? I've been trying to find something but everywhere has such mixed reviews and I'm so discouraged I'm about to give up. Another lfs is out of the question as I live 2.5 hours from the nearest other place to visit and I'd like to get things complete before the summer heat hits here and it'll be coming shortly. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

A CAE? ouch, I got a place in my heart for those fish... but they are jerks and can only really be housed with Cichlids. I'd take the CAE off your hands if you lived anywhere near me. msjinkzd.com has some interesting fish, but it's mostly nanos.. would recommend her. imperialtropicals.com is also awesome. Got cichilds from them and they have the best customer service.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

wetspot. They have the longest list of fish. I've seen many good reviews.

Fish


----------



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

Kadington said:


> A CAE? ouch, I got a place in my heart for those fish... but they are jerks and can only really be housed with Cichlids. I'd take the CAE off your hands if you lived anywhere near me. msjinkzd.com has some interesting fish, but it's mostly nanos.. would recommend her. imperialtropicals.com is also awesome. Got cichilds from them and they have the best customer service.


I would not mind the CAE (7-8cm) as much if he wasn't stressing my 4cm Leopard Ctenopoma so much, they do not get along as the CAE wants to claim every hidey hole. And considering I intended add SAE for the 5 gal betta tank I'm less than impressed. The CAE is now in the 20 interim ctenopoma tank that was supposed to also have the synodontis nigriventris that are actually eupterus. So at the moment my Congo biotope is on hold (yes the ctenopoma will get a larger tank when needed). I am not prepared to keep the CAE as he's growing by leaps and bounds and although I could adjust plans and not run my biotope he's going to outgrow it in short order and I have no desire to accommodate him. 

Anyone interested I'm in US, Northern NV. And I'll ship him (you pay shipping) I'd purchase shipping supplies (would need advice) I am also willing to meet anyone with a few hours drive I'll even buy the bucket for transport in that case. 

That goes for the eupterus also but for those all go together I'm not making 6 different arrangements. I don't have time for that. Work LE and a single mom I have to be reasonable with what I can accommodate. I will make arrangements separately for CAE and the 5 eupterus. 

Also as for shipping as the earliest in the week I can do would be a Wednesday I'd honestly almost have to insist on overnight to assure no weekend waits I don't like him but as of yet don't necessarily want to sign death warrants. If you insist differently well I'm not offering a guarantee so.... There's that. 

The eupterus are actually pretty go lucky, though the CAE ripped off someone's pectoral fin (I blame him because he's an ass and the ctenopoma shares his space with the eupterus well) but that said other than it's missing that eupterus seems to get around great and eat fine and it really hasn't affected him. I enjoy the eupterus and wouldn't mind them other than they will also outgrow what I'm willing to (I have a small house) accomodate. 

So unless 5 eupterus can peacefully cohabitate with the ctenopoma in ultimately a 33 long miiiiiight invest in a stand and go 55 gal as it's nearly the same footprint but I am not convinced I want another piece of furniture in my 900 sq foot house they've gotta go too. Research isn't exactly promising in that regard. And the 20 gal will grow up a couple African butterfly fish and start a school of Congo tetra that will also go to the ctenopoma final home also. So I don't particularly want the much larger bioload from fish outside my plan. 

Thank you for the ideas on online sources Kadington. I will check them out tonight also. 

And apologies for the rambling rant but I'm mildly frustrated at getting bit twice by the lfs and felt some additional explanation necessary (though I'm sure it's overkill). 



Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Invertebrates by Msjinkzd - Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world. or www.aquaticarts.com or member JDAquatics on this forum.


----------



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

ryry2012 said:


> wetspot. They have the longest list of fish. I've seen many good reviews.
> 
> Fish


I've been looking at wetspot actually. Can't find much for reviews but they are long weekend driving distance so I may call them up and drop in a visit, I do like Portland. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> Invertebrates by Msjinkzd - Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world. or www.aquaticarts.com or member JDAquatics on this forum.


I wish Jdaquatics here had a page! I can't keep up with what he's got going in his thread! I would order no question from him based on what I've seen here if I could see what he's got on a running basis!  

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

Sfsam said:


> I've been looking at wetspot actually. Can't find much for reviews but they are long weekend driving distance so I may call them up and drop in a visit, I do like Portland.


wetspot would be a fun place just to look around. Their fish list is so long that I don't even know what they don't have...lol
I've seen hobbyists given good reviews about them. 

You can always send PM to JDAquatics if you are interested in something.


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

The CAE will more than likely be a problem for you, I've owned that fish and it was so aggressive that I had to put it in a spare 10 gallon I had. Super hardy fish through. It could kill it's other tank mates or eat their slime coat. I'll talk to my husband when he gets home about taking yours. Honestly CAE shouldn't be in the hobby but I've heard of many stories like yours about people trying to get SAE or flying fox and end up with the little a-holes... It's a more common problem then you think.. I originally got mine as a mislabeled oto...


----------



## Sfsam (Mar 15, 2017)

OK someone please tell me I'm wrong about the eupterus and CAE I got pictures this am after turning on the light and feeding after a starve day to have this opportunity.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyrenora (Mar 10, 2017)

Sfsam said:


> I wish Jdaquatics here had a page! I can't keep up with what he's got going in his thread! I would order no question from him based on what I've seen here if I could see what he's got on a running basis!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



I don't know if I'm spoiling a surprise here or if he wanted to keep it secret until the big launch, but I've been helping him build a site. It shouldn't take too much longer.


----------



## Kadington (Apr 14, 2016)

I dunno about the others but that is definitely a Chinese Algae eater. A quite calm one at that. One of the only kewl things about them is they can change their look. When it's got the stripe like that it normally means it's content, but it can also get a spotted like pattern which means they are a bit more stressed or scared.


----------

